# Update dozens of FreeBSD servers?



## pacija (Mar 4, 2013)

A client has dozens of FreeBSD servers running as virtual machines on ESXi hypervisors. Is there a better way to keep them up to date than `freebsd-update`them interactively from ssh session one by one?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2013)

Set up your own update server and package repository.


----------



## pacija (Mar 4, 2013)

Could you please be a little more specific? I know I could build my own FreeBSD Update Server, but if I understand well it still wouldn't give me the ability to push updates to servers, it will only spare some of my and FreeBSD's Internet bandwidth as servers would pull updates locally.

Is there a way to push updates to all the servers?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 4, 2013)

See sysutils/cfengine and sysutils/puppet.


----------



## pacija (Mar 4, 2013)

That looks more like it. Will check and report back.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2013)

For packages you could have a look at sysutils/bsdadminscripts, it contains a tool called pkg_upgrade(1). 

If you do decide to set up a local package repository I can highly recommend having a look at pkgng.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 4, 2013)

`% cssh server1 server2 server3 server4 server5 server6 server7 server8 ...`


----------



## frijsdijk (Mar 11, 2013)

vermaden said:
			
		

> `% cssh server1 server2 server3 server4 server5 server6 server7 server8 ...`




What is cssh?


----------



## mix_room (Mar 11, 2013)

frijsdijk said:
			
		

> What is cssh?



security/clusterssh


----------

